# Color Opinion on Website?



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I am doing a website for a client. I have come to a point where i like two looks, that are very different even though it is just a color change. Can you guys give me a vote for what you like.

_This one has since been voted out by the client_
White:
http://azhiadance.com/revamp/index7.htm

or

Black:
http://azhiadance.com/revamp/index9.htm

or

All Black:
http://azhiadance.com/revamp/index8.htm

Thanks

jB


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I like the black except for one thing. The background color for the green link words is not consistent. If you moved the beginning of the shade to black up so the shade behind the word bio or a little lighter than that is behind the word home it would be less distracting.

I like the effect but the way it is it looks like the shades are about to be pulled down to shut me out of the page. Raise the beginning of the fade up to or above the first green word in that list and it would look better to me.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I like the black as well, and I don't usually like black websites...


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

What snakeIce said. It's a little hard to read the words in the shade area.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Black for me too!... It just makes the main focus stand out more.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't usually like solid black or any dark color backgrounds because the type is always hard to read, but what you have done here is something different. You are really only using black in the header and to frame the text area, and in my opinion it looks very nice. It creates a very nice contrast in the header, and you have some transition to gray which is nice, so in this case I would vote for black.

I agree that the type that is in the darker area is harder to read. I would from "home" down drop it lower into the white area and make the www. letters more white.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the great input. I moved the gradient a bit and did an all black version as well. Which do you like between these two? Hopefully i can change it in the original post as well.

Thanks for all your help.

Here are the final two she liked.

http://azhiadance.com/revamp/index8.htm

or

http://azhiadance.com/revamp/index9.htm

Which do you like?

jB


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Wow, That lady's reflection really stands out in the all black rendition. It is hard to choose though because the other one certainly has a dynamic that grabs you. I would choose all black in this case.

dale


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

definetly NOT the all black one for the reasons already stated


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I see lots of white space at the bottom of the black and white one. I like the gradient on the original, and to fix the visual contrast behind the green links they could be moved down. There is cirtainly enough space to do so.

The revised B&W version looks a little crowded or contrived with how quickly the gradient change is accomplished.

I still like the black and white over any of the other versions.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

The all black for me. It brings out the color in the dancer better for me.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I think the black and white is better for the text, etc. A friend who is a home decorator agrees.

What about doing a gradient along the sides as well? It seems like there is a lot of excess border (white) around the focus of the page.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

Definitely the black and white one, the one that's all black is too hard to read, much like the suggestions already stated..


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Black and white, it's easier to read.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

mmm hard decision, both are nicely designed sites.
But I'm whole-heartedly going with the top link
index8

The index9 looks good. The contrast is good but it put's waaay to many colors on the page. It really takes away from the picture of the dancer.

The black puts big emphasis on the subject. It's an "artistry" page and the black is very artistic. 

And on the index9 the paragraph at the bottom the semi-grey words are Almost too light.

Great work on either one. Both very good looking sites, which seems few and far between with the accessibility for ANYBODY to make a page....free expression at it's finest I guess. lol

-moo


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Well after lots of advice the client made the ultimate decision....

Thanks for the help....here is the finished site.

AZHIA - Home

jB


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Very nice! Crisp!


I found myself clicking on the links to read more. Definately got the job accomplished then


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks sarah....

Good to see you around these parts

jB


----------

